# Announcing the 2011-2012 Berkeley Octodecathlon!



## Vincents (Jul 13, 2011)

Basically, Berkeley will be hosting 3 seasonal competitions this school year: Berkeley Fall 2011, Berkeley Winter 2012, and Berkeley Spring 2012. What's new? These competitions are now going to be a series. Through those 3 competitions, we'll be running 18 of the 19 possible WCA official events (sorry, no feet). Competitors will compete in whichever events they wish to compete in.

Depending on how competitors place in each event, we'll award them points: 10 points for a 1st place finish, 7 points for a 2nd place finish, 5 points for a 3rd place finish, 3 points for an otherwise Top-10 finish, and 1 point for all other finishes.

At the conclusion of the series at Berkeley Spring 2012, we'll award the winner something big. The current proposal is $100 towards a trip to US Nationals 2012 (we would offer the whole trip, but we don't have that kind of money). Second place is currently slated to get $10; Third place $1.

The catch? We'll only be taking your results from the top ~5 distinct/unique events, so that more people have a chance of winning. This means that you could, theoretically, win by destroying 4BLD, 5BLD, MultiBLD, BLD, and placing decently in one other event.

Should there be a tie, we'll be breaking the tie by fastest 3x3 speedsolve average set in any round at any of the three competitions. Therefore, 3x3 still counts for slightly more, but not so much that someone who dominates at 3x3 is guaranteed a victory.

Some events, such as 3x3 or 3OH, will be run at multiple competitions. This leaves open the possibility that up to 3 different people could use a 1st place finish in 3x3 as one of their point-qualifying events. However, because we are looking at distinct/unique events per person, one person cannot use 3 1st place finishes in 3x3 as 3 of their point-qualifying events.

I will only be counting results that are not a DNF, and allow someone to place. So, for example, if you solve two Megaminx solves, but fail to complete an average, you will not receive points for that round. If you DNF your BLD solve, you will also not receive points for that round.

Thanks to Shelley, Steven, Jeremy, and Tyson for their suggestions and improvements on my original cumbersome idea; as well as putting up with me at an ungodly late hour to flesh this out.

Berkeley Summer Mini Frolic 2011 is still on, though not a part of this series.

Happy cubing =)


----------



## Julian (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds pretty damn cool.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 22, 2011)

Ryan will be sad there's no feet. =(

What happens to those unfortunate competitors who do not compete in 5 events?
(Also, if Skewb is added next year as an event, will it be featured? =3)


----------



## Vincents (Jul 22, 2011)

If Skewb gets added, I'll figure out where to stick it in, yes.

And if you don't compete in 5 events, you're really just hurting yourself... I think most people can do at least 5 of the following:
- 2x2
- 3x3
- 3x3OH
- Pyraminx
- Magic
- Master Magic
- 4x4
- 5x5


----------



## Vincents (Jul 22, 2011)

Also, feet-fans can donate his own set of timers and mats and air fresheners for use at a Berkeley competition if they want feet added. I don't think we're ever using the timers from Vidar Open ever again...


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2011)

You should've put the sensors in Ziploc bags. I would think the sensors would still respond accordingly. Maybe I'm wrong. =/
I'm really looking forward to this, even though I won't even place.


----------



## Vincents (Dec 21, 2011)

A blast from the past: Round 1 of the Octodecathlon Series is complete. The current standings can be found here.

Currently, 6 people have broken 20 points, and are listed in order of ranking:
Ryan Jew
Chia-Wei Lu
Edward Lin
Dan Dzoan
Nick Young
Mitchell Lane

7 more have 10+ points, and 9 more have 5+ points.

Congratulations to Dan Dzoan, Ryan Jew, Chia-Wei Lu, and Mitchell Lane, who each have locked up sole possession of 1st place in at least 1 event. Events still to come: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, FMC, Clock, Pyraminx, Square-1, 3OH, 3BLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD. Look out for Berkeley Winter 2012 on the (super-secret yet-to-be-announced) 28th of January!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey kinda not fair to count the first comp lol had I known this I would've made an effort to come. And yes, Feet. DOMINATION!

Planning ahead, anyone in Berkeley wanna lemme spend the night on Jan 27?


----------



## Riley (Dec 22, 2011)

Wait, are you announcing when Berkeley Winter will be on Jan. 28, or is Berkeley Winter on Jan. 28?


----------



## Vincents (Dec 22, 2011)

Riley said:


> Wait, are you announcing when Berkeley Winter will be on Jan. 28, or is Berkeley Winter on Jan. 28?


 
Second one, pending room reservation.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 23, 2011)

Damn, I need a decent 4x4 to do 4BLD with. And I need to learn 4BLD. Ballllssssss
Also, I need to get good at FMC, better at 3x3, and decent on Pyra. This will take work. ;_;


----------



## Vincents (Dec 23, 2011)

Well the nice thing is that at the rate we're going, just a success will get you 1st place (see: MBLD).


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 23, 2011)

Vincents said:


> Well the nice thing is that at the rate we're going, just a success will get you 1st place (see: MBLD).


 
Oh, don't rub MBLD in xD
My plan going into 4BLD is to use pure comms. God help us all.
Do you have any idea as to which events will be held at Berkeley Winter?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks like the competition was announced here.

To any others who want feet to be held: we can combine our timers together to donate. I have one, but I am willing to buy another. (I think Vincent said he wants five, but I must note that we only used 2 at Vidar and it was fine.)


----------



## Riley (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone have a Speedstacks Timer Gen. 2 that they'd be willing to sell? The one that can connect to computer.


----------



## Vincents (Jan 8, 2012)

Riley said:


> Anyone have a Speedstacks Timer Gen. 2 that they'd be willing to sell? The one that can connect to computer.


 
Riley, when do you need it by? I ask because there is a possibly the club will be selling off a few at the Spring competition.


----------



## Riley (Jan 8, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Riley, when do you need it by? I ask because there is a possibly the club will be selling off a few at the Spring competition.


 
I don't need it by a specific time, I just want one. I can wait for the Spring competition, if I can go. Thanks.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 22, 2012)

I realize that the costs of me going to this competition will probably outweigh the $100 reward I can *possibly* get by winning. In other words, I can win $100 by pwning the next 2 comps, or I can win $400 by not going to the next 2 comps and saving the plane ticket money. Unless someone really wants to see me there, (and by that I mean if you're willing to help out financially) I dunno if I can go, at least to this next one.


----------



## Vincents (Feb 2, 2012)

Results after Berkeley Winter 2012 have been tallied: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EQ2bTRHSDFDN3BOWnR5TnlycS0xTmc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Please let me know if there are any mistakes. Berkeley Spring is in the planning stages and will take place in April; stay tuned.


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2012)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I realize that the costs of me going to this competition will probably outweigh the $100 reward I can *possibly* get by winning. In other words, I can win $100 by pwning the next 2 comps, or I can win $400 by not going to the next 2 comps and saving the plane ticket money. Unless someone really wants to see me there, (and by that I mean if you're willing to help out financially) I dunno if I can go, at least to this next one.


 
If you go to any competition (besides Worlds) for the prize money, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Riley (Mar 14, 2012)

I emailed the organizers 2-3 days ago, with no reply. I was just was asking if the club is still going to be selling some timers (gen. 2) this Saturday, and if so, about how much? Thanks.


----------



## Vincents (Mar 16, 2012)

Riley,

We're waiting for Speedstacks to send us our new set of timers; until then, we won't be able to sell one to you. I've already placed the order though, and if you'd like, leave a mailing address with me and I can mail one to you when we get our new set. We're not sure how much we're selling for yet; I think we're looking at around $10 to $15 for a timer+mat as is. Let's talk tomorrow.


----------



## Vincents (Mar 18, 2012)

Final standings: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AndrcQryL0QsdEQ2bTRHSDFDN3BOWnR5TnlycS0xTmc#gid=0

Congratulations to Edward Lin, Mitchell Lane, and Ryan Jew, who won $100, $10, and $1 respectively. And boo to Ryan Jew for not showing up.

Was this a series people would like to see continued?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Mar 18, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Final standings: And boo to Ryan Jew for not showing up.


Agreed. I wish I didn't have to go somewhere else. Luckily, all of my good events already took place, so I still would have gotten third.



Vincents said:


> Was this a series people would like to see continued?


Yes, but it is likely that the results would be very similar to this series. Maybe there could be teams or something else that would mix it up. Also, we should definitely add feet for the next series.


----------

